# Tesla Dreams VW budget ??



## TimsEV (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I have been contemplating building a EV sports car from a used porsche 911 or boxster then I came accross this website that had kits for a VW bug and they claim one of the kits can go 0-60 in 2 seconds. here is the link (see video ) http://e-volks.com/ 

I was thinking this might be cool in a fiberglass vw kit car like a manta, gt40, sterling or something like that. 

I was just wondering if it is possible to get 0-60 in 2 seconds out of a bug chassis - can you modify the chassis suspension to handle that power ??


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahahaaa!.. 60-70 Hp systems (motor, controller, battery) and it claim 0-50 in 2sec. 
Maybe his VW only weights 500 lbs...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe he forgot a 1 in front of that 2!


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

WAIT IT CAN HAPPEN . drop it off a cliff


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

They say 0-50 in 2 seconds...but later say 5 seconds. Big difference from 60 anyway. I used to be able to do 0-40 in 2-4 running lead.

The chassis could easily take 0-60 in 2...it's the tranny, axles, and tires that you'd need to upgrade...and of course the brakes so you don't hit a wall.

Black Current used to be the quickest electric bug w/ 0-60 in 1.6, but I think it burned.













jr dragster said:


> WAIT IT CAN HAPPEN . drop it off a cliff


Nope, that would take ~3 seconds 

Gotta have more than 1 G.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

TimsEV said:


> Well I have been contemplating building a EV sports car from a used porsche 911 or boxster then I came accross this website that had kits for a VW bug and they claim one of the kits can go 0-60 in 2 seconds. here is the link (see video ) http://e-volks.com/
> 
> I was thinking this might be cool in a fiberglass vw kit car like a manta, gt40, sterling or something like that.
> 
> I was just wondering if it is possible to get 0-60 in 2 seconds out of a bug chassis - can you modify the chassis suspension to handle that power ??


HAHA, that's a guy with no sense of time. With a crude time measurement based on the video if he actually did hit 50 when he said it it's 0-50 in about 8 seconds. The AC system is past peak power so 50-60 would probably take another 2-4 seconds for a 0-60 time of 10-12 seconds. This would keep up with traffic and give a fun drive but that's about it, stick to the original plan for a 911 or boxster and much more power if you want to keep the Porsche performance.

White Zombie does 0-60 in 1.8 seconds, there is a significant difference if you compare the video's.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 to Ziggy's comment

Check out the specs on the Black Current II
http://www.evalbum.com/3793
Custom chained direct drive connection two motors in the rear...

I wonder how it would launch having an identical dual motor setup on the front wheels! I guess there is always what law of physics looming overhead... 











Ziggythewiz said:


> They say 0-50 in 2 seconds...but later say 5 seconds. Big difference from 60 anyway. I used to be able to do 0-40 in 2-4 running lead.
> 
> The chassis could easily take 0-60 in 2...it's the tranny, axles, and tires are that you'd need to upgrade...and of course the brakes so you don't hit a wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## TimsEV (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpfull info - I am a novice at this stuff but I did think it seemed too good to be true. I know the white zombie is fast but it uses dual motors a big battery pack etc. and for sure costs way more than that kit they are selling.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

frodus said:


> Maybe he forgot a 1 in front of that 2!


With most of what they offer I'd say the 1 should be behind that 2.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

TimsEV said:


> for sure costs way more than that kit they are selling.


I don't think they sell the stuff that was in that car so not sure they they'd bother to post the video.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

The Bug chassis is too flexible. You need to build some extra support for the torsional flexing so you don't twist it and get your body out of whack. The central tunnel is very strong but the pans need some good structural support. Even putting in a full chassis mounted roll bar that has at least four mounting points will be of great help.


----------

